# Hey Sarnia peeps!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band is playing the Stubborn Mule this Friday & Saturday. 

We're pretty excited. It used to be the Campbell Street Station before it re-opened as a country bar. From what I understand it's a huge room with full PA, lights and sound-guy!

Feel free to drop in and taunt the bass player!


----------

